# URGENT. NEED A NICE POCKET WATCH AND CHAIN



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

*URGENT. NEED A NICE POCKET WATCH AND CHAIN*


View Advert


Suddenly need to buy a nice gold pocket watch and chain as a wedding present for a friend.

Can anyone help?




*Advertiser*




YouCantHaveTooManyWatches



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£225.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

